# Lost Tacklebox.



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Guys, we went up to King Lake on Tuesday and when I returned to Navarre, my tackle box had blown out the boat. Don't know how it did, but it did. It is a blue Plano tackle box with yellow trim. We took HWY 98 to 85 to Niceville and up 285 onto 90 and up 331into King Lake resort. To make matters worse, I didn't catch any fish. If anyone knows anything at all, please PM me. I'll offer a reward. I know the odds of a forum member finding it on the side of the road is slim, but who knows? Thanks.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Man that sucks!!! I hope youget lucky and and someone honest finds it!! 



:letsdrink


----------

